# Triops question



## Orin (Sep 9, 2008)

I've bought triops kits over the years and have had easy success growing them to adulthood numerous times (varying number of individuals of course). Unfortunately they live at most a few months total. I've tried keeping the water for a while, use of various substrate, letting the water evaporate and then adding water and varying methods of getting the eggs to hatch but have never seen a sign of a second generation. Anyone ever personally culture multiple generations?


----------



## Orin (Oct 3, 2008)

_T. cancriformis_


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 6, 2008)

I too would be interested if anybody has had success breeding these. I'd love to have them for feeders for certain animals.


----------



## Villosa (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry late reply. I've kept and bred T. longicaudatus (the NA species) for multiple generations. I still have the original line I got from my first pack of eggs all the way back in 1996. They are fun to keep and unless they never laid eggs, you should be able to get multiple generations.


----------

